# My 2013 Bianchi Impulso



## kjs862 (Apr 19, 2012)

Purchased this bike new from my local bike shop. It's the complete bike kit with the Shimano 105 groupset.

Took her out for a ride this weekend and it's really great! I especially like the alu/kevlar-weaved fork. It really helps absorb the vibrations of the bumps. Even so, my bum was still hurting being it was my first ride for the season! :blush2:

Here are some photos. Also included is a photo of the Impulso with my 2012 Sempre outfitted in Campy Veloce.

View attachment 278260
View attachment 278258
View attachment 278259


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Are the Sempre and Impulso both yours? If so, how would you compare how the two ride?


----------



## kjs862 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Impulso is my girlsfriend's. I'm not too sure how to rides.


----------

